# 2012 60 e tec still in shop



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

My 2012 60 e tec still in shop since july 13th, the last day me and jason cooper slayed the giant red snapper. It has been at 3 dealers for a total of about 12 weeks out of 5 months. It broke down ist trip and has limped in every trip . They finally got out to do a water test last week, duplicated problem, but no codes. I have been talking to factory also, damn, i miss my boat, and wish i had left my 2009 motor on boat which ran super. I have not been fishing since july 13th, i guess its a good time to be in shop with bad weather and heart attack. How long is too long for a new motor in shop. There is a lemon law in fla for cats and dogs, but not boat motors. If you buy a piece of shit, (new), you still have to pay for it no matter how long u dont get to use it. :no::blink::001_huh:






What really pisses me off is when i call brp and am on hold and hear the recording of how e etec keeps me on water longer than other motors, not.I will never have another e tec on my boat after this one. My evinrude love affair of 40+years is ruined


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Why dont they just replace it with a new one?:yes: They can send yours back to the factory. I feel for you I'm moving and have 2 boats and neither have been wet for weeks.


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

Isn't the motor still under warranty?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't think you're complaining loud enough. Explain why it's been to THREE dealers instead of just the purchase/install place please.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Its hard to believe its been over a month. Have they zeroed in on _any _problems yet? Seems that technology has bit that outboard in the butt. So many variables that can cause that, its mind boggling. When I looked at one at the dealer, I could not believe the amount of sensors and wiring under the cowling. 

Charlie, let me know when its done, and I can pick you up so we can get it back to your house if you do not have someone to bring her home.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw that boat at Will's Marine recently. I remembered it because i gave them a 7 gallon bucket of ice for their fish out close to the "Brass Wreck" awhile back.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I hate to hear that. It is pure infurating to have to deal with the same issue over and over. Seems that some of the etecs have gremlins in their ignition systems as you are not the first person I have heard about that has constant issues with etecs. Hopefully they will resolve this to your satisfaction.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Too much junk said:


> Why dont they just replace it with a new one?:yes: They can send yours back to the factory. I feel for you I'm moving and have 2 boats and neither have been wet for weeks.


+1 

lettem figure the problem out on their time.... otherwise I would be gettin a refund and go get me another brand engine...no way I am waiting that long after spending that kind of money.... Don't they know the end of the world is coming.:whistling:


----------



## nolegirl2 (Jun 27, 2012)

lemon law applies to boat engines too. my boat was in the shop for almost a month too, but they finally got the problem fixed. i have a yamaha 4 stroke. i would claim lemon law on your engine.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

flukedaddy said:


> +1
> 
> lettem figure the problem out on their time.... otherwise I would be gettin a refund and go get me another brand engine...no way I am waiting that long after spending that kind of money.... Don't they know the end of the world is coming.:whistling:


*+10, 2012, never worked= factory problem and Warranty???? WTF is this 5 weeks shit? *

*Next question, I know your old enough from talking to you to know not to fix it if it ain't broke ( 2009 ran great!!! ) LOL. I'll stop now.*


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

At least you still have your health! Was happy to see in another thread that you are doing better. Like Graham Greene once wrote, one never knows when the blow may fall. Live to fish another day.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think it's an E-Tec thing because all brands have their problems, the guy who just said his Yamaha was in for a month. Your the first one I'v heard of that had a problem with an E-tec, the other guys I know who have them have never had a problem. I think your like me sometimes, just the unlucky SOB that got the bad one. I hope you get it fixed and your satisfied. Your more patient than I am though. I would of done made an ass out myself long time ago to someone.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*trucker*

you are the only person i have heard say anything positive about an Etec. I cant count the number of times I have heard people who own then cuss them and have personally helped two people out who had messed up etecs this year. My favorite was the guy in panama city who got towed back to the launch as we were leaving and offered to give his blowen engine to anyone who would take it off his boat it was the second blown Etec on his boat in less than two months. I dont trust them they are nothing more than a evinrude ficht with a new paint job and we all no they were made of horse crap.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

Fla law says there is no lemon law on boats and or motors, but there is on cats and dogs. I just get dumber as i get older.I did have a heart attack 2 weeks ago, the stress of this motor didnt help, and still isnt helping.My neighbor is in his 60,s as i am and is a boat motor mech. He warned me for years to stay away from them, but no, i got it anyway. Now he says, i warned you, i say yep you did.I have another dealer that i call about it, they say he isnt here. I said last time that i wanted to buy a new motor, boom he was there.IMnot saying any thing positive any more, just dont want to piss off dealer that is trying to fix it after i bought it somewhere else.I made an ass of myself at 2nd dealer after he tried to charge me 260.00 for warrenty work, did evey thing but let my head explode, then called factory to make him give me my boat and get the hell out of there, I still hate to even pass that place as i launch my boatI had heart attack 2 weeks ago, had been too sick to fuss much, almost bought the farm.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I am with alot of these people i would have already showed my a$$ many of times i mean how many times could one completely go threw that motor in a five week period and have you contacted a higher up of the manufacturering company and talked to them


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

I called al , rep for brp before i even carried it back to dealer. The ist 2 dealers were supposed to call him for directions which they didnt including dealer i purchased it from. He told me he had his own rep, man he purchases motors from. After wards al told me i told u to tell them to call me ist, i said i did, they dont listen to me, you need to speed them up. Its a long way to brp , Sturtevant wi


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> I called al , rep for brp before i even carried it back to dealer. The ist 2 dealers were supposed to call him for directions which they didnt including dealer i purchased it from. He told me he had his own rep, man he purchases motors from. After wards al told me i told u to tell them to call me ist, i said i did, they dont listen to me, you need to speed them up. Its a long way to brp , Sturtevant wi


I can honestly not even imagine having to go threw all that mess with a brand new engine i would b livid there is no way this could be good on the ole heart i no it would put a hurting on mine haha


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

*E-tec*



billin said:


> you are the only person i have heard say anything positive about an Etec. I cant count the number of times I have heard people who own then cuss them and have personally helped two people out who had messed up etecs this year. My favorite was the guy in panama city who got towed back to the launch as we were leaving and offered to give his blowen engine to anyone who would take it off his boat it was the second blown Etec on his boat in less than two months. I dont trust them they are nothing more than a evinrude ficht with a new paint job and we all no they were made of horse crap.


I know there are E-tec's belonging to members on the PFF that will talk positive also or you can go under search and read positive remarks about them. As far as the FICHT motor, I bought a 2003 90 hp FICHT from Wills Marine in April with 116 hrs on it. That is the best motor I have ever had. No problems whatsoever. I did my home work before I bought it and if you research it yourself you will find out the rest of the story as Paul Harvey would say. Like I said in my previous post, there are bad motors that come out in every brand of motor. The problem here is the manufacturer not doing the right thing and standing behind the warranty. IMHO they should give the man a new motor.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for the ice, was about to break out the 8 20 lb snapper for your grill when you left. next time ill furnish the fish for the grilling.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

why to 3 dealers, ist dealer is in century, carried back after ist disaster, thought it might have been from ist 5 hour double oiling, and it showed no codes. carried to 2ns dealer cause they are on water, thought it would be eaiser as brp was going to pay for water test, they refused water test, tried to charge me for 3 hours warrenty, about 286.00, kenny has offered to look at it, but i took it where factory sent me. Wills is nice anough to take it knowing about problems, and being 3rd hand,its brm that im not overly happy with, i cant see the 6 wks here, 2 weeks ist dealer and 2 to 3 weeks 2nd dealer, plus beingcharged for warrenty repair, whick i would have took motor off boat and left in parking lot. I still owe 6600.00 for this wonderful machine. I did go to dealer and sit in boat before i had my heart attack.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*yeppers this is the boat*







This is the old wooden boat and why i needed ice from lite catch, had this chest full to top, had to jum:whistling up and down on chest, had dolphin, 4 man limit snapper, and much more


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

billin said:


> you are the only person i have heard say anything positive about an Etec. I cant count the number of times I have heard people who own then cuss them and have personally helped two people out who had messed up etecs this year. My favorite was the guy in panama city who got towed back to the launch as we were leaving and offered to give his blowen engine to anyone who would take it off his boat it was the second blown Etec on his boat in less than two months. I dont trust them they are nothing more than a evinrude ficht with a new paint job and we all no they were made of horse crap.


I love ours. It has always ran like a top. I'm putting one on the flats boat also


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i have been on phone with brp for 15 min on hold, have been listening to yea how my e tec keeps me on water more than any motor, haaaaaaaaaaaaa, pisses me off, put the music on.they are next day,ing me a computer now


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Action speeks louder thn words. What about a Lawyer?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

cant afford lawyer, just got off phone, finally got some attention, a computer was specially programed and shipped last night. If weather permits will be tested today, hell ive had it out in 2 tropical storms, but dont expect them to. Jack has been very nice while it has been there, he was in boat when it was missing. If this doesnt fix it they are going to send everything but a foot and bolt on.. they say they have all engineers in on this one now, looking up.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Good luck*

And as far as Tucker and the rest of the story good luck I will bet money that Ficht will be broke down before next spring they all ways do no research needed owned one there is a reason they are so cheap and a reason you can find an 03 still in a crate


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

-Hopefully ill get this one fixed and get a few years out it. I cant afford to trade it no, still owe 6600.00. Ill never have another one. Ive had about 10 to 15 other rudes and will never buy another e tec.now i wish i had got the 70 yammie. It was the free rigging and 5 year warrenty that got me. Also they claimed 7.7mpg at 4700rpms, 20 gall 160 some miles. so far i get 4.3, my 36 gallon tank will go about 160 miles. that should pick up if motor is fixed. Want to try for some wahoo when it is fixed, will have to get some pointers from lite-catch. dang big fish


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Did you ever get your motor fixed? If so or when you do, I hope it turns out to be the best motor you have ever had or ever seen. You deserve it.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

still in shop, awaiting water test, if this doesnt do it they are supposed to send a complete power head, all wires and sensors


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

They should have sent you a new motor when all this started. Hopefully the Simmons will be up and running soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Jack is a good guy. He will get it going. The problem with BRP is that everything is always backordered...


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

the ecu came in last week, the shop had a death in family, then the storms killed the water test. Im still not over my heart attack myself that i had after i dropped boat off in july.


----------



## lil'skeet (Sep 1, 2012)

I still don't understand how a motor that burns oil can be so efficient. I was very impressed with them when they first came out, but would never buy one. I had a 225 Ocean pro that I hated but it always ran and ran well. It just smoked like hell at idle and trolling speed and drank fuel like the marina was paying me $4 a gallon for it. Sad thing is I love buying American but if a yamaha, suzuki, or honda were twice the money I would still pay it and have peace of mind. In my opinion evenrude should have put the engineering into a 4-cycle like everyone else did. That is a lot of technology to make a 2-cycle burn clean. Just like new diesels. Lots of problems and money.

Wish you the best with your motor. I know my boat is how I stay sane. That is all I want when work is done. Oh, I bought a couple kayaks recently. They can't break down:no:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

lil'skeet said:


> I still don't understand how a motor that burns oil can be so efficient. I was very impressed with them when they first came out, but would never buy one. I had a 225 Ocean pro that I hated but it always ran and ran well. It just smoked like hell at idle and trolling speed and drank fuel like the marina was paying me $4 a gallon for it. Sad thing is I love buying American but if a yamaha, suzuki, or honda were twice the money I would still pay it and have peace of mind. In my opinion evenrude should have put the engineering into a 4-cycle like everyone else did. That is a lot of technology to make a 2-cycle burn clean. Just like new diesels. Lots of problems and money.
> 
> Wish you the best with your motor. I know my boat is how I stay sane. That is all I want when work is done. Oh, I bought a couple kayaks recently. They can't break down:no:


Please enlighten me of how the E-Tec is burning oil? The only thing I'm aware of going into the combustion chamber is gas, the oil is sprayed into the bottom end/lower piston skirt. Correct me if I'm wrong.....


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Yes you are correct. That's how they don't get damaged when a fuel injector goes out.


----------



## lil'skeet (Sep 1, 2012)

I just learned something. I did not know that. Does the bottom end hold oil like a four cycle? I remember on a video they had the motor go for hours without oil. I assumed it had an oil-injector and just used very little oil. So I guess I answered my question and it does not use 2-cycle oil. Yes? No?:blink: I'm confused now.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes they use 2 stroke oil and yes they burn the oil. On a nomal 2 stroke, the fuel oil mix goes into the crankcase along with air on its way to the combustion chamber and the fuel oil mix keeps the crankcase lubed before it gets burnt.

On an Etec, the oil and air go into the crankcase to keep it lubed but the fuel is injected straight into the combustion chanmber without going through the crankcase. The oil still finds its way into the combustion chamber but it is not mixed with fuel while in the crankcase.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I finally found the answer to the oil. Always wondered but never pursued the answer because I enjoy beating on carbs not electronics. :thumbup: 

http://blogs.howstuffworks.com/2010...es-of-a-two-stroke-none-of-the-disadvantages/

And just to throw fuel on the fire, every negative post I have read on this thread so far has always had "Fitch" in the post. Not the same. And it seems that the Panhandle is the epicenter of "blown up" E-Tecs...


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

lil'skeet said:


> I just learned something. I did not know that. Does the bottom end hold oil like a four cycle? I remember on a video they had the motor go for hours without oil. I assumed it had an oil-injector and just used very little oil. So I guess I answered my question and it does not use 2-cycle oil. Yes? No?:blink: I'm confused now.


Not sure if you are serious, but the bottom ends of outboard boat motors generally contain oil, like a crankcase oil or gear oil. It's usually changed every 6-8 months. It's not two-stroke oil.


----------



## lil'skeet (Sep 1, 2012)

I was talking about bottom end of motor. Crank, connecting rods,etc.. Everything in crankcase below cylinder heads. Was not talking about lower unit. Sorry if I confused you. So what is everybody's preferred outboard engine and why?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

lil'skeet said:


> . So what is everybody's preferred outboard engine and why?


Do a search. There is 500 threads on that.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

I picked up boat today, havent tried it yet. After almost 2 months of no fishing im ready for a ride at least.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Please keep us informed on how everything goes. If you are using a fuel/water separator which I'm sure you do change the filter to the 2 micron Racor filters. They are still rated at the same flow as the 10 micron and they will keep the crud out of the Etec's non serviceable injectors. Just change them twice a year.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Older evinrude/johnson, no oil injection.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Charley give me a call if you would like me to help with gas. :thumbup:

My favorite motor is my 2.5L Carbed premix 200hp Mercury. If I wanted to buy new it would be an XS Optimax, 225 or 250hp.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Any update on the fix of the motor? Sea-r-cy


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

It was computer, have been about 300 miles in last 3 trips, now runs like it should, gets 4.3 mpg.They claim it will get 6.3 mpg at 4700, but it hasnt, although the previous 70hp only got about 3


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Finally...!!

Let her rip Charlie. Thats the best thing you can do to keep them running with no problems. I use the 2 micron filters shown above on my twin 250's and never a problem. I'm getting 2.1 mpg combined from both engines at 30 knots.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

I have the good racor, and only use regular fuel now. Also switched to the ed100 synentic oil.It only used about a pint per trip now.We went 130 miles on 22 gallons fuel. the 60 will push the 20 ft simmons 23.9 knots with 4 to 5 people, 36 gall fuel and a 150 and 48 quart cooler full ice and or fish. Usually we have to slow to 17 to 21 knots when choppy.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Charlie 1 Sorry to hear about your heart attack- if there is anything I can do- Ask
2. Glad you got your motor back and are back fishing 

keep in touch ed


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

long has ben asking about you at the store, im slowly getting better, body great, have had the post heart attack depression.THANKS


----------

